# Ottawa deer hunt



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have a permit for deer gun hunting Ottawa in zone 2. Anyone been in there? We have the last day, so I am guessing it will be really tough.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Since you have last day, take your waders and get in the thick of it and move them out. Never been in Zone 2 that I can recall. Do you have a map?


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I hunted Ottawa a few years ago on the last day.All we saw were a bunch of gut piles and 3 deer.Most of the deer were pushed on to private ground.Other hunters from other sections said the same thing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Archery hunted there in zone 2 this year October 1-4. We were the first to hunt that area this year because the first archery hunters did not show. For that area with the zero rain a pair of hip boot would be more than enough. They do not give you a map until the day of the hunt because they do not want people scouting before hand and messing othe people who are hunting up. They are constantly every year renaming the sections. Section is east of route 2 north and south of crane creek but not directly across from each other. It is around 180 acres with not very much that is actually huntable. We saw a dink 4 point in four days of hunting. That was the only buck that we saw. I was able to kill a doe. Very difficult hunting. We covered every inch of the area in four days of hunting. They say the deer density is 22 per square mile. We were like well we saw 5 in four days so where are the other 17.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

The last day of the hunt will be the biggest problem I think.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Zero water in tne marsh will be your biggest problem. Where the deer are bedding there should be water. Try to sneak up on them and they will just move out the back side. The east part of the section is like 50 acres of grass that is over your head. Not alot of good trees to hang a stand either.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya we got on it early and I was not impressed. I coulda shot a few does and that 4pt but was hoping for some massive headgear. No dice.

No old rubs either of any size. Mighta been good back in the day, but its cashed out now. 

Personally if you have good private land Id hit that. VERY slim chances there. PM me if ya want any spots. I have a few trees trimmed where I set up.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I'll drop you a note. I don't actually have anything better going, so we might as well try it. Does are all I can shoot now anyways so there is no problem there.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Having hunted and lived around the marsh off and on over the last 50+ yrs I can tell you the deer population is about 10% of what it was in the 80's & 90's. Ever since they started all the controlled hunts the numbers have steadily declined. The large population of yotes in there are also doing there part to further reduce the herd. They get a free pass since trappers aren't allowed to target canines in the marsh.The coyotes sure aren't eatin ducks and how can you call it a marsh when there isn't any water in it, but the private marshes have plenty. I don't think you can call it a refuge anymore either.


----------

